# Bluetooth Transmitter - Xbox One



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I am trying to hook up a bluetooth transmitter I bought with the intention of being able to play my xbox one late at night and not disturb anyone else. My xbox one is hooked to my TV via HDMI. This is the transmitter I bought: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GKEAQ2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It has RCA hookups. I can't seem to get that to work which I am figuring because my xbox is hooked up through hdmi. Would I need to get something such as this optical cable to rca - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DIRI6I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How exactly are you trying to hook everything up?

If you are connecting to the Xbox, you will need to verify the Xbox can output audio via another port when connected by HDMI. The Xbox 360 had an option in the audio setup, I've not used an Xbox One.

If you are connecting to the TV, you will need to verify the audio config to allow audio output from the RCA.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

The xbox one does have a headphone jack. Guess I never paid attention to that. I was going to run an optical cable from my tv to the switcher then hook my bluetooth transmitter to that. But I no longer need to but would that work?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the optical port of the TV is an output. Just note that most TV's only pass-through stereo audio, and RCA is definetly only stereo. So you won't be getting any surround audio (which is quite useful, even for gaming).

Personally, I'd spend the extra money and simply get a good headset such as this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004N7HSGU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Has all of the inputs needed to connect to any device.


----------

